# Canon Issues Service Advisory for EF 50mm f/1.4 With Focus Malfunction



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2017)

```
<strong>From Canon:

</strong>We have determined that some EF50mm f/1.4 USM lenses exhibit a focus operation-related malfunction. The details of the phenomenon and Canon’s service policy are described below.</p>
<p>We would like to offer our sincere apologies to users who have been inconvenienced by this issue. Going forward, we will spare no effort in our quality management to make sure our customers can use our products with confidence.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon</strong>

While in AF or MF mode, when the focus position is moved from the infinity end to the close-up end, the focus operation stops near the area shown in the dotted circle below.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-31015" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1.4-USM-Service-Advisory-Focus-Malfunction.jpg" alt="" width="223" height="165" /></p>
<p><strong>Possibly Affected Products</strong>

If the first four digits (from the left) in the serial number on the lens body (see image below) are “4918”, “5018”, “5118”, “5218”, “5318”, or “5418” then your lens may possibly be affected.</p>

<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-31016" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1.4-USM-Serial-Number-Identification.jpg" alt="" width="336" height="198" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1.4-USM-Serial-Number-Identification.jpg 336w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Canon-EF-50mm-f-1.4-USM-Serial-Number-Identification-225x133.jpg 225w" sizes="(max-width: 336px) 100vw, 336px" />

<strong>Support</strong>

Potentially affected products will be inspected and if necessary repaired free of charge. If you own one of the potentially affected products please contact our Customer Support Center.</p>
<p>When preparing your lens for inspection please be sure to attach the lens cap and the dust cap to the lens.</p>
<p>If you have not already done so, please register your Canon Product. By registering, we will be able to notify you via email about future announcements.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and its five territories only. If you do not reside in the USA or its five territories, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank you,

Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
<p><b>Contact Information for Inquiries</b>

Canon Customer Support Center

Phone: 1-800-OK-CANON</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 30, 2017)

It's finally time for Canon to retire this old mechanics (and optics) and bring out a new "midrange" 50 mm lens.
(although Canon shows good service culture - once again)


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 30, 2017)

Now, after Canon comes out with_ a new 50mm lens that lacks autofocus entirely_, they post this.

Only one conclusion: I'm being trolled by my camera company. :-[

- A


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 30, 2017)

And while you're at it, give us a new 50L

(Please bring back the 50 1.0 with improved optics too - imagine what 15 years of design improvements will bring).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2017)

I had a lens that did this, but it was a much lower serial number. Canon charged $89 to fix it.


----------



## Patak (Aug 30, 2017)

I owned this lens up until 2013 and had the same exact issue. The lens stopped focusing. Sent it to Canon and they fixed it for about $70 CAD. Was a good lens overall and I made some very good portraits on my 7D. Excellent low light capabilities, very sharp when stopped down to F4.0 and beyond.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't they simply need to fix the lens with a new one?

the 50F1.4 was released in 1993

The same year that:

Bill Clinton was sworn in as president for the first time.
World trade center bombing
Bosnian War kicked off
Windows NT 3.1 was released, requiring a minimum of a 25MHz 386 processor and a heady 12 megabytes of memory & 75 megabytes of hard drive space.
The incident that inspired "black hawk down" occured in Mogadishu.
Maastrict treaty came into effect, bringing the EU into existance.
TV series Frasier first aired.
The Hubble Space Telescope was fixed by Astronauts.

and mobile phones looked like this:






...and could have set you back over £1000

Of all the mid-range lenses from the 90s that canon still sells, the 50f1.4 is the weakest and most in need of an update.

An update once every quarter of a century isn't too much to ask is it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> the 50F1.4 was released in 1993
> 
> The same year that:
> 
> ...mobile phones looked like this:



Sure, but just like the 50/1.4, the Power Rangers and Korn haven't really changed all that much.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


>



Never heard of Korn before.. but I take your point, even if I think the 50 is substantially better than the power rangers : ;D


----------



## Talys (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't have one of the indicated serial numbers, yet my copy has had endless problems of the USM ring being stuck. It's never had so much as a bump against a door, nevermind a drop or anything.

There's a youtube somewhere with instructions on how to fix that, which I've had to use too often. =X


----------



## yorgasor (Aug 31, 2017)

My lens starts with 6230, and it may have had this problem. I don't use the lens much and mostly ignored it. Then it developed a grinding problem with focusing so I sent it in and I believe they replaced the AF motor. It's been fine since.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Only one conclusion: I'm being trolled by my camera company. :-[


You finally got it:
Canon is doing all this just to troll you - and you only and alone ;-)

But you are so right, it's frustrating somehow. :


----------



## PhotographerJim (Sep 1, 2017)

I had two of these lenses that did this, 1st one was in 2001 (I just ended up selling it for parts), the 2nd one in 2012. Sent the second one in for repair to CPS for $85 I think it was. Mine starts with 2890 though...


----------



## Aglet (Sep 1, 2017)

had an old beat-up one I got used - always worked great.
Bought a new one to replace it and it was very unreliable to AF. There were distance ranges it was OK, others where it would miss by quite a bit.
I shoulda kept the old one with the good-luck scratch on the front element. 8-\
It was a very useful lens, even with its optical foibles, as long as you knew them.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 1, 2017)

So Canon have determined that some copies of a lens that is renowned for having a fragile and dodgy AF mechanism, have a dodgy AF mechanism. But only some, right? 

Seriously though it's amazing that they haven't updated this lens yet. I'm really glad I got my Tamron 45mm when I did instead of holding out for a new Canon alternative.


----------



## lightthief (Sep 1, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > the 50F1.4 was released in 1993
> ...



1993 i was 16 years old and not interested in photography. So i don't know how good the 50 1.4 was (compared to other 50mm lenses). But i can say - at least to me - the Power Rangers were crap at day 1.

;D

lightthief


----------



## mistaspeedy (Sep 1, 2017)

I did an unusual swap recently....
I gave my 50mm F1.8 STM in exchange for a 50mm F1.4 USM with 100% broken autofocus (manual focus only)...

After testing it out for a bit... it started working!

Couldn't be happier with it considering the price... although as others have noted, it isn't perfect... but it sure beats all the Canon F1.8 lenses in terms of sharpness at faster apertures ( faster than F2.8 ).


----------



## colorblinded (Sep 2, 2017)

mistaspeedy said:


> After testing it out for a bit... it started working!


Don't worry, it'll break again. I've had mine since 2000 or 2001 and although I've given up on it for pretty much the past decade, I've managed to revive it from time to time. Sometimes I've done mild disassembly, blown it out with canned air, and the AF will start working again (possibly no causation there), sometimes it just starts working on its own. Give it a good shake, it might work... who knows? 

Either way, it _will _break again. Yours _will _break again. It is so.



GammyKnee said:


> So Canon have determined that some copies of a lens that is renowned for having a fragile and dodgy AF mechanism, have a dodgy AF mechanism. But only some, right?
> 
> Seriously though it's amazing that they haven't updated this lens yet. I'm really glad I got my Tamron 45mm when I did instead of holding out for a new Canon alternative.


I don't get why they haven't. Granted I also have a 50 1.8STM that I keep in my mirrorless kit so I probably don't care much anymore. I've come to prefer having an 85 1.8 and a 35mmish equivalent over a 50 1.4 on full frame.


----------

